
Can You Fall in Love with Someone Through Text Message? - snake_case
https://venngage.com/blog/can-you-fall-in-love-with-someone-through-text-message-infographic/
======
caio1982
If it wasn't possible I would not have met my wife 12 years ago. Well, at
least if you count IRC as text messaging :-)

~~~
eximius
Well, it's messaging using text.... so yup!

------
treenyc
You can fall in love with anyone through anything! It is all in your head. ;-)

------
bobby_9x
This happened to me many times as a teenager.

If you have never met someone, the problem is that we many times only show one
side of ourselves through text only...and often times, it's different than
reality.

We would meet up after weeks or months of email/texting and the person would
be completely different in terms of the fantasy portrayed online.

After this happened a few times, I had a rule of meeting the other person
within 2 weeks or move on.

------
peter303
Been happening for centuries. Plenty of letter correspondence romances.

------
akavi
Can we please stop using early 2000s "txtspeak" to signal text conversations?

Does anyone still write "ppl" or "to" => "2" in the era of autocorrect?

~~~
privong
> Does anyone still write "ppl" or "to" => "2" in the era of autocorrect?

Yes. I still receive messages from many people (who I know have smartphones)
with "u", "ur", and so on.

~~~
degenerate
I do this, and some of my friends still do too. It's nostalgic fun for those
of us that can read it just fine. Of course, I only type like that with people
I already know. r u going 2?

~~~
Roodgorf
Nostalgic fun is a good way of putting it. I find myself doing this sometimes
with friends as more or less a joke. If people outside my closer group of
friends do it I actually find it pretty annoying.

------
castratikron
Sounds like there's reason to think that a video only Tinder-style app might
succeed; instead of sending text messages to your matches, you'd send them
video messages. You'd probably need some kind of face recognition built in to
only allow videos containing people's faces to be sent (to avoid obvious user
experience problems that would be present in an anonymous dating app).

~~~
dogma1138
And within 2 min some one will paint a face on their ding dong and bypass your
image recognition system.

------
cm2012
I met my now wife at 15 in high school, and we definitely fell in love over
AIM during the summer.

~~~
altendo
The only relationship I've been in to date - a long-term one that ended a few
years ago - basically started over AIM, texting, and the occasional late-night
phone call. After several months of that we made it official.

------
DonutATX
LOL, my teen did several times.

~~~
godzillagirl92
Hahaha

------
cmcnally
I didn't read the article, but texts messages are a common form of computer-
mediated communication (CMC). I studied this a bit during my undergrad, and
one of its more interesting effects is that it does seem to be significantly
easier to form strong emotional bonds when utilizing CMC rather than more
traditional methods. A compelling theory as to why is that people generally
tend to assume that the unknown elements of the person with whom they are
communicating are likely to closely align with their own ideals until proven
otherwise.

------
js8
Of course it's possible, but the text message has to be crafted specifically
for that person. Like an exploit.

I posit that for most people there exists a well-crafted SMS that immediately
connects with them. The problem is it may be really hard to figure it out. :-)

Incidentally, I have recently watched the movie Groundhog Day, which also
explores this theme to some extent.

~~~
danielvf
Interestingly enough, I think the message in Groundhog Day was that the
"perfect message" theory works for shallow relationships, but totally failed
for true love.

~~~
js8
I agree. Of course, eventually, the SMS will have to be backed up. But if you
are interested in shallow relationship, you can make someone fall in love with
you at least temporarily. I don't think it's a moral thing to do, but it's
possible, and people do it.

------
herbig
It's been two hours this has been posted and no one has yet self
congratulatingly posted a wikipedia link to a certain law about title's ending
in question marks. I'm proud of you guys.

~~~
fwn
You did. Just in a very paraphrasing way.

------
brightball
No. When you communicate via text, email, etc you perceive the message in a
tone that fits what you want. Somebody you consider irrational will come off
with an aggressive tone. Somebody you want to laugh at your jokes and be happy
around you will come off in a happy mood that conveys they enjoy your
presence/company.

~~~
auganov
It's not specific to text. If someone has a tendency to misconstrue others'
emotions they can do that anywhere.

I DO fully believe it is true for a lot if not most people, especially those
that didn't grow up on text communications.

Personally I'm much more emotive over text and it's much easier for me to pick
up emotional cues over text (unless I happen to talk to a person that's really
bad at text). And I'm pretty certain it's true for increasingly many people
born in the last 20 years.

~~~
oldmanjay
Teenagers are always certain of things they have no way of knowing. It is not
a generational skill, just a common foible of humans at that maturity level.

